# Learning to Fly --how long does it take?



## orfanbird

A young pigeon...well i found one and have been getting lots of help from people. So far I got him a standard dove cage about 30" x 25" x 25" and on my way to get a heating pad at Target right this sec...he is eating well, drinking, pooping and "fluffy" sometimes (not all the time), he is pretty active, does his wing fluttering (wow that is cool), and WOW, he is ..something else.

Anyway, I will get some photos on a page prettty soon..just wondering how long it takes these guys to learn how to fly really well...he can fly a bit but he seemed to lose elevation . 

Do we have a page here for local vets that are good w/pigeons? 

I got a recommendation out in studio city, dr. fullington. It sounds like most of the forum are DIYers (do it yourself) which is GREAT ..to be self sufficient, I just dont know much and want to do what is right for orfan, thanks


----------



## orfanbird

my thread title is now misleading, great...guess i am a true <squab>


----------



## Skyeking

Can you check out the babies in this link and tell us approximately how old he is?
Please let us know as he should be able to fly if young adult.

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

Pigeons will start to fly around 4 weeks of age.


----------



## TAWhatley

orfan_miracle said:


> Do we have a page here for local vets that are good w/pigeons?
> 
> I got a recommendation out in studio city, dr. fullington.


Hi Orfan,

There isn't a page here for vet referrals, but there are some very good ones in Southern California. I don't have any personal knowledge of the one you posted. Avian Certified vets can be found here: http://www.aav.org/vet-lookup/

Terry


----------



## orfanbird

Thanks above, here are some pics:

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/watson2003ebay/album/576460762392826896

I am guessing......three weeks? 

I was told he is a baby based on his beak.

He passed all the criteria for adoption...he is not lethargic at all. He has the heating pad there to use in case he wants to. 

I had/have no obvious signs that he has a bad wing (then again I am brand new to pigeons) it is just that he cannot fly THAT well...outside which is why I determined that he was not safe out there. Okay gang, I am exhausted! Thanks for the input.


----------



## george simon

HI ORFAN, Well the bird looks like a white ring neck dove,or maybe a cross of a dove and a pigeon it is differcult to tell from the picture. .GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley

Orfan is a gorgeous bird. I think s/he is a pigeon, but George may well be right in thinking s/he is a hybrid. At any rate Orfan looks young to me .. maybe about 5-6 weeks old. S/he is a lucky little bird to have been adopted by you.

Terry


----------



## orfanbird

thanks for the responses and that link treesa is really helpful. I would say that he is about 5 weeks too...he can fly, yes, but not so well that he would be safe out there. He flies around my apartment and can control where he lands, his wings look very symmetrical and healthy. 

Well, I am going to keep reading before asking too many questions...as curious as I am about what he does. He does this exercise where he stands in one place and flaps his wings rapidly.  

He squeaks at me when I put his water bowl inside his cage and kind of throws a wing at me....I am guessing that this is a GOOD sign given that a sick pigeon will let me pick him up. I am optimisic, eh?


----------



## orfanbird

George, look at this info that I just found: 



_Feral populations of Ringneck Doves establish themselves readily as a result of escapes from captivity, but they will merge with local populations of Collared Doves if they exist. There is a small feral population in Los Angeles, California, where neither S. decaocto nor S. roseogrisea is currently found._

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbary_Dove

...and I am in LOS ANGELES!!!

hummmmmmmmmm...I love him no matter what he is, thanks.


----------



## TAWhatley

orfan_miracle said:


> He does this exercise where he stands in one place and flaps his wings rapidly.


We call that "helicoptering"  



orfan_miracle said:


> He squeaks at me when I put his water bowl inside his cage and kind of throws a wing at me....I am guessing that this is a GOOD sign given that a sick pigeon will let me pick him up. I am optimisic, eh?


Aha! Wing whacking .. that IS a good sign .. s/he's got a lot of spunk and is feeling better.

Terry


----------



## orfanbird

thanks terry, great news!


----------



## Feather

Oh yes the wing whack....another way of saying pigeon punch.


----------



## Skyeking

That is definitely positive activity, wing whack and hellicoptering.

Please keep us updated.

Thank you.


----------



## mr squeaks

Feather said:


> Oh yes the wing whack....*another way of saying pigeon punch.*


AND a.k.a.: WING-FU


----------



## Feather

Oh Yea....I like Wing-Fu even better.


----------



## pigeoninfested

*Bird on my balcony*

I have a pigeon on my balcony that was born about 4 weeks ago. I'd like my balcony back, but don't want to hurt the bird. Is there anything I can do to speed up the process? Is there anywhere in Long Beach I could take him? If I move him downstairs using gloves, will his parents take him to a new home? Help me please.

Paul


----------



## Pisciottano

*Bird on my balcony*

Hello pigeoninfested,

If your bird is 4 weeks old he/she will br flying away in the next few days, certainly within a week. It would be better not to interfere. You will be able to wait for a little while, won`t you?

By the way, you need to create a thread of your own so that other members will reply. You are now using somebodyelse's thread. I made the same mistake when I joined the forum. 

Good luck with your baby pigeon, Gladys


----------



## Lin Hansen

Gladys, good to hear from you!!!

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks

Pisciottano said:


> Hello pigeoninfested,
> 
> If your bird is 4 weeks old he/she will br flying away in the next few days, certainly within a week. It would be better not to interfere. You will be able to wait for a little while, won`t you?
> 
> By the way, you need to create a thread of your own so that other members will reply. You are now using somebodyelse's thread. I made the same mistake when I joined the forum.
> 
> Good luck with your baby pigeon, Gladys



HI, GLADYS!! You are back???

We expect postings! LOL


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Paul,

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk! I think your youngster will soon go on to its way in the world. If there are any problems, please post back here and call me at 949-584-6696 or e-mail me at [email protected],

Terry


----------



## Pisciottano

Hi mr Squeaks and Linda,

I'm still in Montevideo but will be back in France first week in May. The building where I live here has no balconies even if the windows are enormous with a nice view on the coast but the ledges are too narrow to invite any nesting pigeons!! But I do visit the forum from time to time just to keep in touch. Thanks for writing. Gladys


----------

